# Can I use my overseas driver licence under bridging visa and 485 visa?



## Lily88 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am currently under bridging visa waiting for my 485 visa to be granted. When I was a student I was told that I could use my overseas license, but now that I am under another visa I would like to know if I can use my overseas driving license or do I have to get an Australian driving license?


----------



## missjaay (Nov 30, 2012)

From what I know, if your overseas driver's license is in English, it is okay for driving in Australia. If it is not in English, perhaps an international driver's license is a safer/easier option, because different states in Australia convert a foreign driver's license differently. 

Personally I hold a driver's license from Singapore, and it's all in English so I have been okay to drive in Australia (5 years and counting). Even got a speeding ticket  which the traffic police had no issues with my license (they read every word on my license, just because they don't come across it often).


----------

